# Weird white/milky mist type residue appearing after cleaning!? Help!



## xero (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok, I'm gonna try to explain this one the best I can without current pictures.

Today I cleaned my car, and it has powder coated black alloys. 
I hosed the wheels done, then gave them 2 coats of bilberry wheel cleaner (not diluted) then rinsed off. 

As I was drying the wheels, they seemed to haze over, really badly. The haze was a milky white residue, completely destroying the colour of them. 
I noted that this residue could not be removed by using more bilberry, however, using my nail I could scratch it off (only tested a very tiny area)

In the end the only way to get rid of it was by polishing it off using some megs paint cleaner (the step 1 in the megs 3 step system).

This worked to an extent. The wheels still don't have their usual glossy black shine though..

However, I did some more testing, I sprayed a cleaned and polished wheel again with water then used some bilberry and rinsed off, and to my horror it hazed over AGAIN. So i then polished it again to get it looking black ish, instead of the horrible misty faded grey that this issue makes them.

But I simply can't spent the extra time and effort polishing this off the wheels every time I clean the car. Also its never happened before so I need to know whats gone wrong. 


Below I will add some info that may help:

Never had this issue before. Always used bilberry wheel cleaner. Today was the first time I've experienced this.

Wheels are powder coated gloss black (done 4 months ago) with no problems like this before.

I recently sprayed my tyres with meguairs hotshine tyre shine. Alot of overspray went on the alloys. I merely wiped this off with a microfibre. I thought this may of somehow set into the wheels and then reacted with the bilberry to cause this.


A month ago I fully detailed my ford focus. I used megs clay and some g3 quick detailer and water for lube. It was a moderately warm day and after claying and rinsing I was left with what I can only think of as clay residue, all over the car. Like a wax that had hazed and had not yet been buffed. I was abit pissed off because I usually use megs clay and megs quick detailer with NO problems. As soon as i used g3 quick detailer there was bad issues! I can't remember the heat of the day being that bad either! 

Anyway, I was not fussed as I polished the car and all was good again.
However I did clay the wheels too.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## xero (Jan 27, 2013)

I should add that when wet, the residue does not appear/you can't see there will be anything wrong, its only when they dry or the water runs off them that suddenly something looks very very wrong.


----------



## adeparko (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry for digging up and old thread, but I was wondering if you ever found a solution?

I have the exact same problem and stumbled on the thread when trying to search for whats going on

Thanks

Ade


----------

